
Perovskite nickelates as bio-electronic interfaces - kensai
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-09660-6
======
kensai
“Summary: A new quantum sensor is able to automatically receive hydrogen when
placed beneath a brain slice. Researchers say this could be the first step in
creating a pathway that builds a computer device to store and transfer real
memories, in essence, allowing for the ‘upload’ of memory.”

[https://neurosciencenews.com/quantum-material-
neurological-d...](https://neurosciencenews.com/quantum-material-neurological-
disease-11054/)

